# iPhone/iPad as a GPS



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey All,

Thought I would share this article on using the iPhone or an iPad that has a GPS chip in it (not all Ipads have a GPS chip). There always seem to be a lot of questions regarding this. Quite honestly I have not needed or wanted to pack a Garmin or other GPS device with me for the past few years. I have an Oregon that I have actually been meaning to sale but just have not gotten around to it. This article is upadated with new releases of the IOS devices and new Apps. I use the same apps that they do and have loved them. Very functional and very adaptable and no need to plug a GPS into the computer to download waypoints and maps and whatever else you may need.

Anyhow, if you are a fan of Apple devices this is right up your alley and IMO is better than any other GPS out there.

http://www.adventurealan.com/iphone-gps-map-backpacking/


----------



## mullerteagin (Sep 5, 2019)

*Predator Life*

I appreciate your comment MR Muleskinner about how killing a predator has strong consequences down the food chain. Honestly, killing off any part of the food chain has consequences. When habitats are destroyed through de-forestation or mining purposes, it forces all of the native forest animals to migrate and hopefully adapt to their new circumstances.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

mullerteagin said:


> I appreciate your comment MR Muleskinner about how killing a predator has strong consequences down the food chain. Honestly, killing off any part of the food chain has consequences. When habitats are destroyed through de-forestation or mining purposes, it forces all of the native forest animals to migrate and hopefully adapt to their new circumstances.


Ha!! I appreciated ole mule skinner as well. I miss that guy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

